
Great Questions to Ask Interviewers - xavk
https://medium.com/craft-blog/how-to-ask-interviewers-great-questions-3a0add17ba42
======
ilaksh
"What are your strengths?”

"can be quite off-putting" \-- now you know how the candidates feel.

I actually think this is a great question to ask the interviewer if they are
someone you will need to work with. I think obviously you would need to get
the tone right though.

I mean with the context it would be pretty hard to pull off a real 180 "now
I'm interviewing you" without just getting dismissed. But I actually think
that is what is fair and warranted if you are going to be working with or for
someone else.

But if you can pull it off, one question like that, "what are your strengths"
might tell you something about the attitude of the people you work with. It is
also as I said totally fair.

Even if you don't say something like that, I think that the mutual interview,
perhaps not in an overt way, is the practical approach. You want to somehow
find out whether people will be wasting your time, who is the worst, see if
the actual philosophy matches up with yours, know what you are getting into.
Even if you are low on funds and have to take a less than ideal job, you will
want to collect the most information possible so you know what you are getting
into. It may help you select from the lesser of evils if you have multiple
possibilities that aren't great.

~~~
borne0
I can't imagine an interview situation where the interviewee asks 'What are
your strengths?' without being immediately dismissed.

